# من أهم التدريبات الروحية أثناء الصوم (تدريب الصلاة)



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2010)

*من تدريبات الصوم:
الصـــــــــلاة








*اهتم فى أيام الصوم أن تزيد برنامج صلواتك. فلا تقتصر على صلوات الأجبية أو الوضع العادى لك فى الصلاة. وإنما نضع أمامك التداريب الآتية حسب إمكانياتك:

1_ *تدريب الصلاة فى الطريق:*
يمكن أن تكون سائراً فى الطريق , وقلبك منشغل مع الله, إما بمزمور , بصلاة خاصة, أو بصلوات قصيرة ترفع بها قلبك الى الله , كأن تقول له:
*
يارب اغفر لى , لا تحسب علىّ آثامى . ارحمنى يارب كعظيم رحمتك. نجنى يارب من ضعفاتى , أعطنى قوة . اجعلها يارب أيام مباركة ,
بارك أيام هذا الصوم, أعطنى يارب فترة أقضيها معك.
اربط يارب قلبى بك. املانى يارب بمحبتك. أعطنى يارب نعمه.
أعطنى معونة .
أعطنى يارب حياة مقدسة , أعطنى قلباً نقياً.
اغسلنى يارب فأبيض أكثر من الثلج . يارب نقّنى .
يارب نجّنى .
احفظنى من كل شر. اشترك فى العمل معى . كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطاياى.
*

+ *درب نفسك على أمثال هذه الصلوات , وأنت فى الطريق , وأنت فى طرق المواصلات .
المهم..*
*أن تشغل قلبك بالله...*

فى تدريبات أخرى للصلاة لكن سردنا جزء بسيط منها فقط يمكن ان يناسب جميع المستويات الروحية. 
​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
تدربيات جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب
> تدربيات جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

